# You're Been Chosen as a Alone Participant, What Would You Choose



## Bamby

Full Gear List and Prohibited Items

Each Alone participant brings clothing, safety, and survival gear to Vancouver Island. Here’s a list of all of the standard items the participants are given, as well as a list of prohibited items. Followed by a list from which they are allowed to select ten special items. 

CLOTHING/APPAREL/PERSONAL EFFECTS

*These items do not count towards the 10 special items, but may not exceed the approved quota for each.

1. 1 pair high leg Hunting boots
2. 2 pairs of Outdoor Pants (can unzip into shorts)
3. 1 t-shirt
4. 2 fleece or wool shirts (hooded or unhooded)
5. 3 pairs wool socks
6. 1 hat (brimmed, wool or baseball)
7. 1 bandana or shemagh
8. 1 pair gloves
9. 1 light outdoor jacket
10. 2 pairs underwear
11. 1 rain jacket and rain trousers
12. 1 thermal underwear (long)
13. 1 pair of gaiters
14. 1 pair of Crocs, Teva sandals or Keen sandals
15. 1 toothbrush
16. 1 pair of prescription eye glasses
17. 1 personal photograph

WINTER PACKS

*These items were provided to each participant and did not count towards the 10 special items.

1. 1 wool sweater (heavy)
2. 1 pair of gloves (wool/Dachsteins)
3. 1 trapper’s hat with ear protection or toboggan

TRACKING/SAFETY

*We will provide the following items to each participant. These items do not count towards the 10 special items.

1. 2 safety tools (may consist of a canister of wild animal repellant, an air horn and/or 1 flare)
2. 1 rules and regulations guide
3. 1 backpack
4. 1 camera pack
5. Camera equipment
6. 1 emergency flare
7. 1 satellite phone
8. 1 emergency personal flotation device
9. 1 first aid kit (military type – tourniquet, wadding, ace bandage,alcohol, plastic bag, etc)
10. 1 small mirror
11. 1 20×20 canvas tarp
12. 1 10×10 tarp for protecting camera and equipment
13. 1 GPS tracking device
14. 1 head lamp
15. 1 emergency rations pack to include water and food

PROHIBITED ITEMS

*The following items are PROHIBITED. This list is not exhaustive. Any item not listed above is also prohibited.

1. Fuel or matches
2. Bug spray/mosquito repellent.
3. Sunscreen/chap stick
4. Sunglasses
5. Beauty products
6. Map (detailed topographical)
7. Compass
8. Unapproved technology (anything with a battery or an engine, eg. cell phones, computers, watches, etc.)
9. Professional snares
10. Firearms of any kind
11. Ammunition
12. Explosives or gunpowder
13. Animal poison
14. Professional fishing rods
15. Fishing lures, flies, bait kits
16. Fishing traps
17. Food or beverage (except the options from the selection list)
18. Decoys
19. Animal calls
20. Tree stands
21. Professional bows or crossbows
22. Scopes of any kind
23. Tents or shelters
24. Stoves, pressure cookers or other cooking appliances
25. Hydration packs
26. Fire pits
27. Electric or propane lanterns
28. Inflatable boats
29. Filtration, purification devices, iodine tablets
30. Coolers or food storage boxes (except optional bear canister)

*Note: Following Post Will Be the Selective List Where You Choose or Select Your Optional Gear......*


----------



## Bamby

INDIVIDUAL

*Each participant must choose TEN total items from the following list. Selections are final. Once chosen, no items may be swapped out or replaced. These will be each participant’s unique tools used to survive in the wilderness on camera.

Shelter

1. 12×12 ground cloth/tarp (grommets approved)
2. 8 mm climbing rope – 10M
3. 550 parachord – 20m
4. 1 hatchet
5. 1 saw
6. 1 ax

Bedding

1. 1 multi-seasonal sleeping bag that fits within provided backpack
2. 1 bivy bag (Gore-Tex sleeping bag cover)
3. 1 sleeping pad
4. 1 hammock

Cooking

1. 1 large (no more than 2 quart) pot, includes lid
2. 1 steel frying pan
3. 1 flint or ferro rod set
4. 1 enamel bowl for eating
5. 1 spoon
6. 1 canteen or water bottle
7. 1 bear canister

Hygiene

1. 1 bar soap
2. 1 8 oz tube of toothpaste
3. 1 face flannel
4. 1 40 m roll of dental floss
5. 1 small bottle bio shower soap
6. 1 shaving razor (and 1 blade)
7. 1 towel (30” x 60”)
8. 1 comb

Hunting

1. 1 300-yard roll of nylon single filament fishing line and 25 assorted hooks (No lures)
2. 1 primitive bow with 6 Arrows (must be predominately made of wood)
3. 1 small gauge gill net (8 m x 2 m OR 1.5 m deep x 3.6 m long and 2” [50 mm] mesh)
4. 1 slingshot/Catapult
5. 1 net foraging bag
6. 1 3.5 lb roll of trapping wire

Food

1. 5 lbs of beef jerky (protein)
2. 5 lbs of dried pulses/legumes/lentils mix (starch and carbs)
3. 5 lbs of biltong (protein)
4. 5 lbs of hard tack military biscuits (carbs/sugars)
5. 5 lbs of chocolate (Simple/complex sugars)
6. 5 lbs of pemmican (traditional trail food made from fat and proteins)
7. 5 lbs of gorp (raisins, m&m’s and peanuts)
8. 5 lbs of flour (starch/carbs)
9. 2 lbs of rice or sugar and 1 lb of salt

Tools

1. 1 pocket knife
2. 1 hunting knife
3. 1 Leatherman multi-tool
4. 1 sharpening stone
5. 1 roll of duct tape or 1 roll of electrical tape
6. 1 small shovel
7. 1 small sewing kit
8. 1 carabineer
9. 1 LED flashlight
10. 1 pair of ice spikes

Which might you choose and maybe stand by to be questioned Why.....


----------



## Catavenger

I would bring Canadian money. Canada 2011 Census recorded a population of 759,366. I could buy whatever I want there. If I can't have money I would just sell the most expensive stuff that I was given.



Bamby said:


> INDIVIDUAL
> 
> *Each participant must choose TEN total items from the following list. Selections are final. Once chosen, no items may be swapped out or replaced. These will be each participant’s unique tools used to survive in the wilderness on camera.
> 
> Shelter
> 
> 1. 12×12 ground cloth/tarp (grommets approved)
> 2. 8 mm climbing rope – 10M
> 3. 550 parachord – 20m
> 4. 1 hatchet
> 5. 1 saw
> 6. 1 ax
> 
> Bedding
> 
> 1. 1 multi-seasonal sleeping bag that fits within provided backpack
> 2. 1 bivy bag (Gore-Tex sleeping bag cover)
> 3. 1 sleeping pad
> 4. 1 hammock
> 
> Cooking
> 
> 1. 1 large (no more than 2 quart) pot, includes lid
> 2. 1 steel frying pan
> 3. 1 flint or ferro rod set
> 4. 1 enamel bowl for eating
> 5. 1 spoon
> 6. 1 canteen or water bottle
> 7. 1 bear canister
> 
> Hygiene
> 
> 1. 1 bar soap
> 2. 1 8 oz tube of toothpaste
> 3. 1 face flannel
> 4. 1 40 m roll of dental floss
> 5. 1 small bottle bio shower soap
> 6. 1 shaving razor (and 1 blade)
> 7. 1 towel (30” x 60”)
> 8. 1 comb
> 
> Hunting
> 
> 1. 1 300-yard roll of nylon single filament fishing line and 25 assorted hooks (No lures)
> 2. 1 primitive bow with 6 Arrows (must be predominately made of wood)
> 3. 1 small gauge gill net (8 m x 2 m OR 1.5 m deep x 3.6 m long and 2” [50 mm] mesh)
> 4. 1 slingshot/Catapult
> 5. 1 net foraging bag
> 6. 1 3.5 lb roll of trapping wire
> 
> Food
> 
> 1. 5 lbs of beef jerky (protein)
> 2. 5 lbs of dried pulses/legumes/lentils mix (starch and carbs)
> 3. 5 lbs of biltong (protein)
> 4. 5 lbs of hard tack military biscuits (carbs/sugars)
> 5. 5 lbs of chocolate (Simple/complex sugars)
> 6. 5 lbs of pemmican (traditional trail food made from fat and proteins)
> 7. 5 lbs of gorp (raisins, m&m’s and peanuts)
> 8. 5 lbs of flour (starch/carbs)
> 9. 2 lbs of rice or sugar and 1 lb of salt
> 
> Tools
> 
> 1. 1 pocket knife
> 2. 1 hunting knife
> 3. 1 Leatherman multi-tool
> 4. 1 sharpening stone
> 5. 1 roll of duct tape or 1 roll of electrical tape
> 6. 1 small shovel
> 7. 1 small sewing kit
> 8. 1 carabineer
> 9. 1 LED flashlight
> 10. 1 pair of ice spikes
> 
> Which might you choose and maybe stand by to be questioned Why.....


----------



## Bamby

Catavenger said:


> I would bring Canadian money. Canada 2011 Census recorded a population of 759,366. I could buy whatever I want there. If I can't have money I would just sell the most expensive stuff that I was given.



Looks as if you studied and graduated "welfare 101".


----------



## bczoom

So, they give us clothes, backpacks, tarps and such and put us on an island.

_I don't know Vancouver island.  Surrounded by fresh or salt water?  If the latter, the tarp goes to rain/water collection and retention._

My selections are in RED as well as my reason why.

Shelter

1. 12×12 ground cloth/tarp (grommets approved)
2. 8 mm climbing rope – 10M
3. 550 parachord – 20m
4. 1 hatchet With a hatchet, I can use easily build a lean-to for shelter. Very multi-purpose for wood and fire starting as well
5. 1 saw
6. 1 ax

Bedding

1. 1 multi-seasonal sleeping bag that fits within provided backpack Offers the best protection from the elements.
2. 1 bivy bag (Gore-Tex sleeping bag cover)
3. 1 sleeping pad
4. 1 hammock

Cooking

1. 1 large (no more than 2 quart) pot, includes lid
2. 1 steel frying pan
3. 1 flint or ferro rod set Mandatory - you weren't issued a fire starting tool and this beats rubbing sticks together.  You can cook on rocks or on a spit or stick.
4. 1 enamel bowl for eating
5. 1 spoon
6. 1 canteen or water bottle
7. 1 bear canister

Hygiene

1. 1 bar soap
2. 1 8 oz tube of toothpaste
3. 1 face flannel
4. 1 40 m roll of dental floss Has many other purposes other than hygiene.
5. 1 small bottle bio shower soap
6. 1 shaving razor (and 1 blade)
7. 1 towel (30” x 60”)
8. 1 comb

Hunting

1. 1 300-yard roll of nylon single filament fishing line and 25 assorted hooks (No lures) You're on an island.  Spend your time fishing. 
2. 1 primitive bow with 6 Arrows (must be predominately made of wood)
3. 1 small gauge gill net (8 m x 2 m OR 1.5 m deep x 3.6 m long and 2” [50 mm] mesh)
4. 1 slingshot/Catapult
5. 1 net foraging bag
6. 1 3.5 lb roll of trapping wire

Food

1. 5 lbs of beef jerky (protein)
2. 5 lbs of dried pulses/legumes/lentils mix (starch and carbs) Get your proteins from fishing.  Add water to 5# of this stuff and you won't go hungry.
3. 5 lbs of biltong (protein)
4. 5 lbs of hard tack military biscuits (carbs/sugars)
5. 5 lbs of chocolate (Simple/complex sugars)
6. 5 lbs of pemmican (traditional trail food made from fat and proteins)
7. 5 lbs of gorp (raisins, m&m’s and peanuts)
8. 5 lbs of flour (starch/carbs)
9. 2 lbs of rice or sugar and 1 lb of salt

Tools

1. 1 pocket knife
2. 1 hunting knife
3. 1 Leatherman multi-tool Already selected a hatchet for the big stuff.  This is multi-purpose for the smaller needs
4. 1 sharpening stone
5. 1 roll of duct tape or 1 roll of electrical tape
6. 1 small shovel
7. 1 small sewing kit
8. 1 carabineer
9. 1 LED flashlight
10. 1 pair of ice spikes


----------



## Av8r3400

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=wc_zTGvQLMc"]Knowledge Series: Survival vest philosophy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

Redhead. 5'8". A slower runner than me.
Sorry for intruding, but that's all I could think of.


----------



## Catavenger

Sorry to be a smart ass but that makes no sense since Vancouver island is a heavily populated urban island why there? And ic coat is in slat water on  Canada's Pacific coast north of Seattle Washington.


----------



## Dmorency

Good choices, but that's only 7. You are allowed 3 more. 






bczoom said:


> So, they give us clothes, backpacks, tarps and such and put us on an island.
> 
> _I don't know Vancouver island.  Surrounded by fresh or salt water?  If the latter, the tarp goes to rain/water collection and retention._
> 
> My selections are in RED as well as my reason why.
> 
> Shelter
> 
> 1. 12×12 ground cloth/tarp (grommets approved)
> 2. 8 mm climbing rope – 10M
> 3. 550 parachord – 20m
> 4. 1 hatchet With a hatchet, I can use easily build a lean-to for shelter. Very multi-purpose for wood and fire starting as well
> 5. 1 saw
> 6. 1 ax
> 
> Bedding
> 
> 1. 1 multi-seasonal sleeping bag that fits within provided backpack Offers the best protection from the elements.
> 2. 1 bivy bag (Gore-Tex sleeping bag cover)
> 3. 1 sleeping pad
> 4. 1 hammock
> 
> Cooking
> 
> 1. 1 large (no more than 2 quart) pot, includes lid
> 2. 1 steel frying pan
> 3. 1 flint or ferro rod set Mandatory - you weren't issued a fire starting tool and this beats rubbing sticks together.  You can cook on rocks or on a spit or stick.
> 4. 1 enamel bowl for eating
> 5. 1 spoon
> 6. 1 canteen or water bottle
> 7. 1 bear canister
> 
> Hygiene
> 
> 1. 1 bar soap
> 2. 1 8 oz tube of toothpaste
> 3. 1 face flannel
> 4. 1 40 m roll of dental floss Has many other purposes other than hygiene.
> 5. 1 small bottle bio shower soap
> 6. 1 shaving razor (and 1 blade)
> 7. 1 towel (30” x 60”)
> 8. 1 comb
> 
> Hunting
> 
> 1. 1 300-yard roll of nylon single filament fishing line and 25 assorted hooks (No lures) You're on an island.  Spend your time fishing.
> 2. 1 primitive bow with 6 Arrows (must be predominately made of wood)
> 3. 1 small gauge gill net (8 m x 2 m OR 1.5 m deep x 3.6 m long and 2” [50 mm] mesh)
> 4. 1 slingshot/Catapult
> 5. 1 net foraging bag
> 6. 1 3.5 lb roll of trapping wire
> 
> Food
> 
> 1. 5 lbs of beef jerky (protein)
> 2. 5 lbs of dried pulses/legumes/lentils mix (starch and carbs) Get your proteins from fishing.  Add water to 5# of this stuff and you won't go hungry.
> 3. 5 lbs of biltong (protein)
> 4. 5 lbs of hard tack military biscuits (carbs/sugars)
> 5. 5 lbs of chocolate (Simple/complex sugars)
> 6. 5 lbs of pemmican (traditional trail food made from fat and proteins)
> 7. 5 lbs of gorp (raisins, m&m’s and peanuts)
> 8. 5 lbs of flour (starch/carbs)
> 9. 2 lbs of rice or sugar and 1 lb of salt
> 
> Tools
> 
> 1. 1 pocket knife
> 2. 1 hunting knife
> 3. 1 Leatherman multi-tool Already selected a hatchet for the big stuff.  This is multi-purpose for the smaller needs
> 4. 1 sharpening stone
> 5. 1 roll of duct tape or 1 roll of electrical tape
> 6. 1 small shovel
> 7. 1 small sewing kit
> 8. 1 carabineer
> 9. 1 LED flashlight
> 10. 1 pair of ice spikes


----------



## Bamby

12×12 ground cloth/tarp (grommets approved)
550 parachord – 20m
1 ax
1 multi-seasonal sleeping bag that fits within provided backpack
1 large (no more than 2 quart) pot, includes lid
1 flint or ferro rod set
1 300-yard roll of nylon single filament fishing line and 25 assorted hooks (No lures)
5 lbs of beef jerky (protein)
5 lbs of pemmican (traditional trail food made from fat and proteins)
1 hunting knife


----------



## bczoom

Dmorency said:


> Good choices, but that's only 7. You are allowed 3 more.


Then I'll add:
Paracord
Pan
Flashlight

_But I do like Waybomb's choice of adding a 5'8" redhead if that's an option_


----------



## Dmorency

Can't believe they don't give you toilet paper. Guess that what the (face flannel) is for.
Also can't believe, that the first guy to quit, didn't even make it til day 2. Woosie!
50-60 years ago around here, guys would leave home alone in the fall with what they could carry and canoe in the bush hunting and trapping while living off the land. They walked home when the ice froze, just before Christmas. They didn't have phones or radios to call for help.
My son wants to apply for that show.


----------

